# protein shake diet



## suttie (Feb 3, 2010)

will u loose weight on only protein shakes if u had 1000 callories total


----------



## James Clifton (Jan 16, 2010)

yes, you will LOSE weight. But whether that is muscle included is another story. Furthermore, you would be suffering from malnutrition if that what your whole diet.

My advice, use protein shakes as a supplement, not as a base of your diet. Eating complex carbs, good quality protein, low saturated fat, you will lose weight.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

You will lose weight if you eat 1000cals of muffins a day. You'll look like sh1t either way though


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes you'd lose weight. Probably be malnourished too!


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Mate you'll lose lots of weight and probably be really I'll with it too....


----------



## suttie (Feb 3, 2010)

wouldnt it be same as just eatin meat


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

no


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

and you will kill your metabolism .. then as soon as you eat little bit more than you will gain fat again.. not a good idea


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

right now i eat almost only proteen shakes, one every 2-3 hours that im awake, but i stick refined porridge oats in the first one of the day, and in my post workout shake.

I also have a massive omlette with meatballs n veg of an evening, take calciium sups and multi vits.

I dont think its that unhealthy, and i seem to be cutting well on it.

But then, thinking about it, even on shakes alone, ive gotta be way over the 1000 cal mark.

thats like 3 shakes a day?? *) enough for me to be awake 6-9 hours lol

Anyway,just done the maths and im on 2500 to 3000 cals a day. phew. and cuting quite well with it


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

TinyGuy said:


> right now i eat almost only proteen shakes, one every 2-3 hours that im awake, but i stick refined porridge oats in the first one of the day, and in my post workout shake.
> 
> I also have a massive omlette with meatballs n veg of an evening, take calciium sups and multi vits.
> 
> ...


Fcuk me! Are you a hamster?


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

lol

phrased badly perhaps, what i mean is, that if that were all the food i had to eat, id eat it over 6-9 hours in 3 shakes, and then be starving for the rest of the day


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

I could happliy just consume Isolate untill around 5pm dinner time, have a massive dinner, all steamed then drink protein till bed, but I train first thing empty on an EC stack, and try to have something like boiled eggs on toast.

I would throw the odd cheat balti in as im think my local curry house is sticking smack in the food.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i did the v diet for a amonth, which was just drinking shakes, about 1400 cals on a non training day and 1700 on a training day...

my problem was i added carbs back to quickly and too much. i had lost well over a stone in weight though....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

suttie said:


> will u loose weight on only protein shakes if u had 1000 callories total


Short answer yes, probably.

Why such a low calorie figure? I mean that is very very low? Just curious!

If I was restricted to that amount of calories no way I would have any shakes lol, I'd need as much solid food for that 1000cal I could get :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

suttie said:


> will u loose weight on only protein shakes if u had 1000 callories total


How long you planning on staying on 1000 cals?..I would guess a few months of that and you'll probably die!! horribly and hideously but you'll be alot thinner so it will have worked


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

1000 calorie diet on anything will probably loose you weight, but only shakes will kill your metabolism. You need solid food too.


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

Out of curiosity, is it proven that only solid food & excersize wakes up your metabolism?


----------



## suttie (Feb 3, 2010)

cambridge diet works by just havin shakes and i know people who have lost a lot of weight


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

suttie said:


> cambridge diet works by just havin shakes and i know people who have lost a lot of weight


But is that weight purely fat??

I would hazard an educated guess and say that it includes a fair amount of muscle mass too. Your ultimate goal I assume is to loose minimal muscle?


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

cambridge diet is under 300 cals a day, and must be undertaken only under the monitering of a doctor.

screw that for a game of soldiers.

the only person i know who does that diet, has arms like someone in a pow camp.

Not advised imo, there are a lot more fun ways to loose weight than starvation. and they are healthier as well.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Living off liquids?

Bad idea.

Solid diet is the key to any athlete, protein powder is a "food supplement" simply, just helps fill anything missing.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Good luck with using the toilet on just shakes!

Seriously though, its not that hard to eat to lose fat, you may think shakes are a really easy way to lose weight, but why not include them as part of a proper plan?

For example:

Some eggs for breakfast, 2 wholemeal toast/ small bowl of oats also

3 whey shakes a day in water, between meals, consume an apple with one or two, and almonds/natural peanut butter with the remaining

Fish or chicken or even meat for supper, with vegetables and olive oil

And a multivitamin and omega 3 fish oil daily

And train hard with weights 3-4x weekly, and do lots of walking during the days

Not exactly rocket science or even a pain in the as5 to prepare!

Good luck


----------



## s4m (Oct 25, 2008)

Just eat paper, will do you about as much good.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

As I'm bulking I supplement with shakes, I try and get as much meat fish protein as i can, and use shakes when not convenient to have a meal, PWO and last thing before bed. I usually have a large spoon of whole earth peanut butter for good fats and fibre

I think the best way to loose weight is to create a calorie deficit by lots of cardio

Depending on goals aim for 3 to 4000 Cal's a day but aim to burn more, watch your carbs, don't worry about fats so much, as long as there good quality fats, keep carbs to a minimum late in the day.

If I was looking to loose weight I would keep protein about the same but reduce carbs a little and increase cardio.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

jassdhali said:


> 1000 calorie diet on anything will probably loose you weight, but only shakes will kill your metabolism. You need solid food too.


The last part of that makes no sense to me. Why will having shakes shut the metabolism down but food won't? Both will IMO.


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

Is it proven that your metabolism "ignores" shakes then?


----------



## Heathrow_Lad (Feb 25, 2010)

SAPFO said:


> Is it proven that your metabolism "ignores" shakes then?


I've got no idea about that to be honest.

BUT....

The way i see it is, its best to have proper food, and if you cant get proper food then its better to have supplements than nothing at all. This could be due to convience/cost/practicality etc. The only major exception to this that I can see is post workout where you need Fast Carbs, and Fast Protein.

And Yeah I now creatine etc are also required. And "NO", im not anti-supplements. I have then often, maybe even too often. lol


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

You will lose weight, some of it muscle, and will feel like crap.

Not a clever idea.


----------



## ShrinkingViolet (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been forced to do this of sorts: - I spent a month living in a hotel room with no cooking facilities, just a kettle.

I ate like sh*t and I felt like sh*t - my diet was probably 95% carbs.

Well it was either that or on the streets scavenging from bins (which I am not proud to say I've also been forced to do; once made a large carton of fries last 3 days.)

Somebody (coldo at a guess...  ) is probably now gonna come back and tell me I'm bullsh*tting. I can assure you I'm not.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

ShrinkingViolet said:


> I've been forced to do this of sorts: - I spent a month living in a hotel room with no cooking facilities, just a kettle.
> 
> I ate like sh*t and I felt like sh*t - my diet was probably 95% carbs.
> 
> ...


My father was homeless for over 10 years before he died, I can quite believe it, life can throw you some hard twists and turns.


----------

